# cervix not favorable for induction?? c-section?



## bam.bam

Hi Ladies!
Im 10 days over due and had my 3rd sweep this morning. Midwife says my cervix is still closed tight and has given me a bishop score of 0, if anyone knows what that means. I am going seeing a consultant tomorrow but midwife says it dosnt look like i am going to be able to be induced. 
Anyone had a similar experiance? and can you also tell me about your experiances of a c-section?

thanks


----------



## Nyn

Hi hun, have you tried using Evening Primrose Oil capsules? go to a health shop and buy some and insert one or two vaginally - that might help ripen your cervix :hugs:


----------



## TattiesMum

A Bishops score is made up of a number of different factors ... dilation, effacement of the cervix, how soft the cervix is, position of the cervix and the position of the baby's head. When it comes to induction they prefer to have a higher Bishop score to start off with because induction itself works better if the cervix is already ripening, largely because induction is an artificial process.

The trouble with it as a method of deducing if labour is likely to happen spontaneously is that it can all change in a matter of hours ...; so just because you are currently scoring a zero it doesn't definitely mean that you won't go into labour by yourself at any time or that things won't have changed by the time you see the consultant or are admitted to hospital for an induction :hugs:

My daughter recently had a sweep with a Bishop score of 0 and she went into full labour the following afternoon and gave birth naturally the morning after that ... really the Bishop score is no indication at all as to whether labour is imminent or not or of how things will be at the time when they are thinking of induction/caesarian :hugs:


----------



## bam.bam

thankyou for your replies ladies.


Tatties mum- thankyou for your explanation my midwife didnt explain it that well!:hugs:
All hope of having a natural birth is not lost then!:happydance: I really want to experiance labour and birth and the thought of having a section scares me to death!!


----------



## TattiesMum

All hope of having a natural birth is most definitely not lost Hon :hugs:

I take it that you have tried all the usual stuff to encourage LO to get her head well down and in the right position? 

You could always try reflexology or acupressure ... Tattie used reflexology 3 days before Kaylum arrived and when I did acupressure for inducing labour on her with Taylor, she actually felt her move around and down while I was doing it :thumbup:


----------



## love1boy1girl

I had a doctor explin this to me with my last baby I hope it makes sense I will try to explain it! 

First your cervix has to soften so it can shorten (thin) and dialate. If they start the induction process say before you are softened or begining to efface the processs will take a long time. Your body will go through so much it will wear you out and can be hard on the baby too. I was told at that time if they induced me I would go thorugh a long labor may or may not dialate all the way and if I did get to a 10 I would most likely be to wore out to have the baby.. ( my body would be) and thus end up in a csection. This may not be true for everyone and things can change so fast! I just at that point to ld the doctor I wanted to do what was best for the baby. If you feel comfortable with your doctor ( I hhope you do) I would just talke to them and find out what is best for you both. Everyone is different but in the end we all just want a healthy mommy and baby! good luck to you. I hope things change fast and you go into labor! ( I went two weeks over with my first too!)


----------



## chuck

Sorry but why does baby need to come out now?

If your cervix isnt ready then neither is baby.

A normal pregnancy can last 42 weeks, you can have monitoring to check placenta and cord function rather than force your body to do something it isnt ready for or opt for major surgery for no reason.

WAIT, baby will come when its ready.


----------



## shinona

Don't worry, all is not lost! I had an attempted sweep at 8 days overdue and was told that they wouldn't induce me as I was not ready at all. I went into labour by myself early the next day.

Btw, I was there with my two friends (we met at ante-natal classes and were due on the same day). One was told that she was already dilating and would have her baby sooner rather than later but Grace didn't arrive until 5 days later.

Fingers crossed your lovely baby decides to come out soon.

xx


----------

